# Put out pressure aid



## Yogidog1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi All,donâ€™t know if this has been reviewed on here,if it has I apologise,I couldnâ€™t see any posts.What are thoughts on the Put Out pressure gadget ?All replies appreciated.


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2019)

I thought it looked overpriced, but bought one with some comp vouchers  before they expired. Putting at home can be dull., it does give you a new distraction and probably encourages practising more short ones than you may have. I feel like you perhaps have reduce the putt pace more than you should to make the ball stick, but is nice when it does.
Decent, but still overpriced (but isn't a lot of golf stuff)


----------



## Yogidog1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 22, 2019)

I like mine and a better putter for having it.

The one tip Iâ€™d give, is to leave it set up if you can. Itâ€™s easy to forget about for a few days/weeks if itâ€™s rolled up an stuck in a box in a cupboard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Hope this helps


----------



## Yogidog1 (Jun 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope this helps







Click to expand...

Thanks HomerJSimpson


----------



## popeye (Jul 9, 2019)

What about the mirror? That looks good but 50 quid??


----------

